# Tortoise back scratcher



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2015)

After seeing my tortoises scratching their sides and butts on clay pots and wooden corners. I've decided to do an experiment:
Bristle cleaning brushes from the dollar store screwed into the sides of the pens. Right at butt scratching height.
I'll post how it goes.
Does anyone else have a scratching post?


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 27, 2015)

Great idea - looking forward to hearing how your experiment goes. If successful maybe it could develop into a Tort Wash - like a mini car wash!  
Damn! I've given away the idea I could have made my fortune from


----------



## wellington (Apr 27, 2015)

I have two back scratchers, a wooden hand and my husbands real handOh, did you mean for my torts
No, my torts have whatever they can find.


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 27, 2015)

Could you post pics too????


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes. I'll have them installed by this Friday. I'll take photos.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 28, 2015)

Careful they don't try and eat them!
Interested to see the results.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 28, 2015)

A video of them using then would be great too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm using a 24" push broom with plastic bristles. The handle broke off and I cut it in half for two 10-12" sections.
If it isn't pouring rain again today, I'll install them.


----------



## allegraf (Apr 30, 2015)

Any luck? Weather is still kind of crappy today. I am very curious if they will use it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll get them installed today and take some pictures.


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 30, 2015)

allegraf said:


> Any luck? Weather is still kind of crappy today. I am very curious if they will use it.



"Kinda"? My tortoise yards are under water and I haven't seen the sun in 3 days.  I hate this time of year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> "Kinda"? My tortoise yards are under water and I haven't seen the sun in 3 days.  I hate this time of year.


Today is a little less soggy. The only limiting factor is that it's fish tank cleaning day and my back is already hurting.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2015)

I installed them in two pens. No time to see if they get used today. Got yard work to do...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 2, 2015)

This is the one in the Bachelor pen.
Pedro has checked it out and brushes against it but I haven't yet seem him really push into it.


----------



## lismar79 (May 2, 2015)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Gillian M (May 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the one in the Bachelor pen.
> Pedro has checked it out and brushes against it but I haven't yet seem him really push into it.


 That really looks great!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 6, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> After seeing my tortoises scratching their sides and butts on clay pots and wooden corners. I've decided to do an experiment:
> Bristle cleaning brushes from the dollar store screwed into the sides of the pens. Right at butt scratching height.
> I'll post how it goes.
> Does anyone else have a scratching post?



Yeah, it's called my hands.....Bob rubs on the corner of his shed and is just wrecking it. I tried blocking it off with cinder blocks, yeah, right. Bulldozer......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2015)

Pedro did indeed use his back scratcher on his sides. He rolled over like a dog a got a good one. Then he soon started to use it as a step stool to try to climb up and over his wall.
Time for a re thought. I don't want him flipping over.
His pen is getting a make-over,too. I'm adding another 16 square feet or so.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 6, 2015)

Well, it was worth a try.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2015)

It's laying loose in the pen. I'll see if he messes with it.
So far the girls have ignored theirs.


----------



## Lyn W (May 6, 2015)

He's just showing creativity and adapting it to his needs. Maybe try it vertically instead of horizontally, so he can't get a foot hold


----------



## Turtlepete (May 6, 2015)

This is a pretty cool idea. I think I'll give this a shot in my adult red's new enclosure...


----------



## teresaf (May 28, 2015)

Perhaps you could install it so that he could walk under it? Maybe in a doorway to his hide?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2015)

It works.
I forgot to update the post. They use them.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 28, 2015)

Hurray!
I'll give it a try.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2015)

It must feel better than a flowerpot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It must feel better than a flowerpot.


But not as nice as me gently rubbing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> But not as nice as me gently rubbing.


I'm not touching that comment.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not touching that comment.


Best not.


----------



## Turtlepete (May 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not touching that comment.


----------



## teresaf (May 28, 2015)

How do you have them installed?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 28, 2015)

Exterior deck screws through the wood and into the plastic.
Make sure that the sharp screw heads don't protrude.


----------



## teresaf (May 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Exterior deck screws through the wood and into the plastic.
> Make sure that the sharp screw heads don't protrude.


 I mean location....Above to get their back or to the side? I thought you said the side mount didn't work because they tried to climb it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 28, 2015)

I have been using this one, and it works great.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 28, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I have been using this one, and it works great.
> View attachment 131904


That is a really worrying pooh.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 29, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I mean location....Above to get their back or to the side? I thought you said the side mount didn't work because they tried to climb it.


I left it as is in my females pen because it has high walls, etc. For my male, however, I unscrewed it and placed it on the ground and he pushes against it and pushes it around the place. He will also sit and wait for someone to scratch his backside with it. His walls are only 26" high. (His pen was made to be a temporary thing, but I haven't been able to include him in with the females yet.)


----------



## DawnH (May 29, 2015)

When I first saw this subject line on the forum I envisioned a tortoise duct taped to paint sticks or sum such...

Glad I was wrong!


----------

